# ISO Simple Sauce for Gnocchi



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

I have some frozen gnocchi that I believe is made with pesto. I am looking for a very quick and easy sauce to make for them. What say you DC?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, GB. The classic sauce for gnocchi is butter-sage sauce: Recipes : Butter and Sage Sauce : Food Network 

I've also had it with tomato-cream sauce. I didn't like that as well - the tomato flavor was too diluted with cream for my taste. HTH.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2008)

There's a whole bunch a recipes here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/gnocchi-how-sauce-43329.html
You must have been away that day


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you both. pacanis I must have been in the woodshed the day that other thread was posted 

I was thinking of a butter sage sauce, but kind of wanted to try something else. I think I may just end up doing that though.


----------



## Lizannd (Apr 22, 2008)

*Since they are already made with pesto I would probable*

keep it to simple garlic, olive oil a little cheese and a few torn fresh basil leaves is you have some.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 22, 2008)

If you like the flavour of gorgonzola, I can suggest 2 lovely possibilities.

(Note that I can't eat gorgonzola raw by itself, but in a sauce I adore the flavour... I just discovered that a few years ago.  Even if you feel revolted at the sight of a raw bleu cheese, it may well be worth a try... )

1. gorgonzola and bacon and walnuts

lightly toast the walnuts and crush them.  Melt the gorgonzola in a double boiler, add some cream to make it into your prefered consistency and until the mixture gets smooth and thoroughly heated but not boiling.  Mix in the walnuts and crispy, crumbled bacon (real bacon, please don't use bac-Os).

2. Quattro formaggi (4 cheese sauce)
I usually use the mixture of taleggio, fontina(or toma or bitto if we have some), gorgonzola and edam or gouda (or gruyere if we have some), but basically you can try any combination of cheeses that melts well.  
cut them in small cubes and melt in double boiler, smooth them out with some cream.  Add a dash of pepper to taste.

If you can't stand gorgonzola, here is another option...

Sautè sliced mushrooms (porcini is the best but if not, oyster or regular champignone, you can also add a little pieces of dried porcini - soaked first-, for a flavour kick) with chopped shallot, cubed good quality ham and crushed garlic, add it to a bechamelle sauce.  Serve with grated parmigiano or grana padano cheese.

Buon appetito!!


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Charlie. I feel the same way about Gorgonzola as you do. That one sounds really interesting.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm coming over for dinner tonight GB!!


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

You are always welcome Red!


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 22, 2008)

Worked in a restaurant where Chef made a nice gnocchi with fresh summer veggies and a light broth. Bet it would be good with pesto gnocchi. It had fava beans, tomatoes, broccoli rabe, and black trumpet mushrooms, and was topped with a shaved hard jack cheese. It was my fave to order on the sly during service!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2008)

GB - since your product already is pesto-flavored I'm all for the basic olive oil, garlic, cheese, pine nuts sauce/idea.

I have trouble with red sauces on gnocchi, don't ask me why, but I do.  I usually go the alfredo route or a demi-glace/beef broth, shallot route.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

I can not do red sauces with gnocchi either KE. 

I like the idea of oil cheese and pine nuts. I think that is probably what I will do. MMM getting hungry now.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

GB said:


> I have some frozen gnocchi that I believe is made with pesto. I am looking for a very quick and easy sauce to make for them. What say you DC?


 
I've never had gnocchi made w pesto.  Sounds delish.  Can you share the brand name?  Would love to give it a try.

Since the pesto is already in the mix, I would go with melted butter, garlic & fresh Parmesan cheese.  Or, bechamel sauce with a touch of nutmeg.  Or, add in spinach sauteed in olive oil, butter, & garlic.  In a separate skillet, toast pine nuts or walnuts & add it to any of the above.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 22, 2008)

GG already said mine, I just chop up fresh sage, throw it in some butter and toss.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

amy I don't know the brand name, but it was from Trader Joe's. They are frozen and in a bag with green writing if my memory is intact.


----------



## sattie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm glad you started this thread.  I have never tried gnocci and just purchased some the other day.  I got a spicy vodka sauce for on them, but it seems a bit much on something that seems so delicate.  I would prefer something lighter than a tomato base sauce.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

GB said:


> amy I don't know the brand name, but it was from Trader Joe's. They are frozen and in a bag with green writing if my memory is intact.


 

Thank you, GB. They sound so good!!!

Wanted to share this with you, as I've never tried them pan fried (w parm, lemon zest & parsley) - have always boiled them.

eat me, delicious: The Best Gnocchi Ever In Existence

I so want some gnocchi now.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 22, 2008)

I know you said you didn't want tomato sauce, and you wanted something quick, but they arereally great in a tomato cream sauce with some lobster.    Otherwise, I'm in the sage, butter category.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 22, 2008)

Since the gnocchi is already flavoured with pesto, I'd sauté some mushrooms with garlic in a fair amount of butter and olive oil.  When the gnocchi are finished cooking, toss them into the butter, add a pinch of fresh nutmeg, black pepper and grated parmegiano.  A splash of brandy wouldn't be unheard off, at the very end, either....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2008)

Question - doesn't everyone pan-fry their gnocchi once done?  I thought it was fairly standard practice.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have to admit for a Pesto gnocchi I would think about a rich vegetable/mushroom broth.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I ended up heating some evoo and butter in a pan with a smashed garlic clove. I toasted some pine nuts and then combines the gnocchi and pine nuts with the fat and tossed to coat. It turned out really well. It was simple, quick, cheap, and delicious.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Question - doesn't everyone pan-fry their gnocchi once done?  I thought it was fairly standard practice.



It's not absolutely necessary...you could simply toss them in a bowl with the sauce of choice..
I like to put them into the sauce pan so some of the sauce can be absorbed into the gnocchi as well as simply coating them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> It's not absolutely necessary...you could simply toss them in a bowl with the sauce of choice..
> I like to put them into the sauce pan so some of the sauce can be absorbed into the gnocchi as well as simply coating them.



I do it for that little brown spot on each side of the gnocchi - now THAT'S good eats!  So I guess I put mine in a pan FIRST, then sauce them.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I like to put them into the sauce pan so some of the sauce can be absorbed into the gnocchi as well as simply coating them.


This is exactly what I did.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Question - doesn't everyone pan-fry their gnocchi once done? I thought it was fairly standard practice.


 
Maybe I'm having a brain hiccup, but thought your original question asked - doesn't everyone pan-fry their gnocchi . I can't speak for everyone, but I usually boil my gnocchi, & either sauce it, or bake with a (i.e. mushroom cheese) sauce.  (Shared a recipe here awhile back.)  Posted the link for pan-fried gnocchi, as I've never seen them prepared in the pan w/o boiling first.

Glad the recipe turned out, GB.  Sounds delish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

Cook in water first - then pan fry to get that nice browning on them.  I guess the "once done" is the important part of that sentence.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't pan fry my gnocchi either. And I usually whip up an easy cheesy sauce. I melt some cream cheese and add a bunch of stuff to it. Garlic, more cream, whatever white cheeses we have in the house and that is what we serve with the gnocchi. Since we have different preferences in the house, the gnocchi and sauces are served separately and everyone does what they like best. I have one who likes tomato, one who likes the cream, one who mixes them and one who takes them naked with just butter salt and parmesan. LOL.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never heard of pan-frying gnocchi, but it sure sounds good  I love browning/caramelization in any form.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never heard of pan-frying gnocchi, but it sure sounds good  I love browning/caramelization in any form.



Yep, after they are cooked and drained give them a fry in some olive oil, or butter - not much because you don't really want to saute them - but brown them a bit on the sides.  Once you do it you'll know why I do it!


----------



## velochic (Apr 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Yep, after they are cooked and drained give them a fry in some olive oil, or butter - not much because you don't really want to saute them - but brown them a bit on the sides.  Once you do it you'll know why I do it!



I don't post here much anymore, but still read a lot and this is one of those "a-ha!" kind of moments and had to say thanks to all in this thread for some really great ideas.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 25, 2008)

There's always the sage and brown butter with garlic/salt/pepper/a few pepper flakes.
But this is more fun, ok, so it's not simple​  Veal Sauce for Potato Gnocchi
Sauce:
1 ½ T olive oil
1 ½ T butter
1 lb ground veal or if no veal, you can use ground beef
1 large clove garlic, minced
1 very small onion, minced
1 small carrot finely chopped
1 medium sized portabella mushroom cap, chopped very fine, remove scales from underneath/scrape out/off
1 15 oz can good quality crushed tomatoes with juice, you’ll break them up
1 T tomato paste
1/2 cup red wine
1-1/2 cups beef broth
Salt and pepper to taste
½ T dried parsley
Heat oil and butter in a heavy cast iron [if you have it] skillet. Add veal or beef/garlic/onion/carrot/mushroom and cook until pink is gone. Break up the meat to fine pieces. Add tomatoes and juice/wine/broth/tomato paste/parsley. Bring to a boil then turn down to medium low and cook about an hour longer. Add salt and pepper and, taste for seasoning and let reduce to semi thicken the sauce. This is supposed to be a loose sauce, not real thick. Toss with your gnocchi and lots of parm cheese.


----------

